
Show HN: 8base BaaS launches free tier - asantalo
https://www.8base.com/products/developer-platform
======
asantalo
Thank you, everyone, who participated in the discussion! That thread led to us
making an awesome update of our pricing (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20876256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20876256)).
Early on we were really concerned about our business model. Looking at what’s
happened to Graph.cool, Parse, and Scaphold, we didn’t want to die from a
free-tier that no-one ever leaves. That’s why we started with launching the
30-day free trial over a free-tier.

We’ve worked hard to find a middle ground based on the HN feedback. So the
good news is we’ve changed our pricing for developers by making the following
updates.

FREE TIER! It allows developers to build using almost all of 8base's features;
free-forever but throttling the API. This makes everything on the
backend/console usable while not supporting production use.

Our $8 plan was renamed as HOBBYIST and we’ve introduced a new $49/mo plan
called DEVELOPER. The new plan has better limits at lower prices per unit and
lets developers utilize their own auth provider – which used to be on the
$149/mo plan.

We 10X’d storage for the same price in every plan and reduced charges for
overages.

To accommodate long-running jobs, we've changed the way we charge for
serverless functions to a combination of memory usage and time (Giga-byte
minutes).

I hope these updates put a smile on a few faces! Cause the haters gonna
hate...

Albert

------
Glosster
I've been using 8base for 4 months, and I'm loving it. Top-notch UI/UX in a
backend-as-a-service.

The new $49/m plan is a step when you outgrow the Hobby plan, not having to go
straight to "enterprise-level"

I haven't had any issue with support either.

Keep adding features, you're on the right path. :)

~~~
asantalo
Thanks, Glosster. Please keep the ideas coming.

